# simplex programing for firefighting phone and flex50 amplifier



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

amaan said:


> anybody now about simplex fire alarm 4100 panel programing. i want to know how custom control equations for fire fighting phone and flex 50 amplifier


the 4100 or the 4100U? I have only seen those programmed by Simplex techs with laptops


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

amaan said:


> anybody now about simplex fire alarm 4100 panel programing. i want to know how custom control equations for fire fighting phone and flex 50 amplifier


I believe that is all proprietary, meaning you need Simplex to do the programming. Its like that so you can not cut them out of the loop


----------

